# Ric Flair, Gone from WWE?



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2007)

Several sources are reporting that Ric Flair, frustrated by poor and nonexistant communications and a screwed up push has given notice and walked. WWE is reported to be franticly trying to woo him back, as their roster is seriously weakened by the 15 wellness policy suspensions currently rocking the company.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 6, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> WWE is reported to be franticly trying to *woo* him back


 
Pun intended!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 6, 2007)

I have always like Flair but it is time he retired or just started teaching people his trade.
The organization he works/worked (?) for is so screwed up lately and they really need to get back to wrestling and stay away from their stupid soap operas


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 6, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> I have always like Flair but it is time he retired or just started teaching people his trade.




That, plus the man is pretty darn close to hitting 60 years old.  Although he's in great shape for a 60 year old, the fact remains that he's not 30 anymore.  

I'm still amazed that the man is even walking these days, after he broke his back in that plane crash from a long time ago.  





> The organization he works/worked (?) for is so screwed up lately and they really need to get back to wrestling and stay away from their stupid soap operas


 
Yup.  WWE / WWF has always been more of a pure show, and less about the 'rasslin, whereas WCW, prior to its demise, used to be more about the 'rasslin, and less about the glitter.  When the WCW started trying to become more glittery, is when they lost their core of viewers (southern folks).  

I can only hope that TNA doesn't fold...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 6, 2007)

The rumor is Flair may go to TNA if he dose get the money and other things he wants


----------



## Steel Tiger (Sep 9, 2007)

Flair has always been entertaining, but something in me is saying, "Its about time."


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 9, 2007)

I do wish he would just open up a training center 
I am sure there are many out there that would love to train directly under him


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 13, 2007)

Count me in on the "time to hang up the tights, Mr. Flair" boat.

Great showman, and decent 'rassler in his time, but that time has passed.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 13, 2007)

Goodbye Rick and hello retirement.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 13, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Goodbye Rick and hello retirement.


 
I agree. Hopefully, he'll stay retired. Staying home can get very quiet. Some of these guys have a hard time doing that.


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 29, 2008)

Ric Flair may be, along with Harley Race, the best Heel in the history of wrasslin.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 31, 2008)

He did have his retirement / HOF induction on Saturday.  Hearing him confess about his not-so-saintly days, and how his first wife was entirely correct when she left him, was a far cry from hearing his usual bombastic talk.  

It's going to be hard to find anyone who can match his microphone skills.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 31, 2008)

The business will miss him and he will be missed by many who loved and/or hated him in the ring


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 31, 2008)

I hate to say it, but it was time, and at least he got to go out at the big-event rather than fade away.  He'll be back somewhere down the road, but has said he'll never wrestle again.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 31, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I hate to say it, but it was time, and at least he got to go out at the big-event rather than fade away. He'll be back somewhere down the road, but has said he'll never wrestle again.


 
I look for him to become a general manager with one of the organizations, not sure which one.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 31, 2008)

Another era passed. Goodbye Nature Boy. :asian: It's time.


----------



## Guardian (Nov 28, 2009)

That's what I would like to see him do is become a Manager and open a school for wrestlers.  I really hated to see the WCW fold back then, it let the WWE become the soap it is today with only TNA to even come close to giving it any type of competition.

Ric would make a great manager and it would let him still be involved which gives the fans what they want and he stays active in wrestling which is what he probably still wants also.


----------



## TKDHomeSchooler (Nov 28, 2009)

Is this the same Rick Flair I saw as a kid, or is this his Grandson who is leaving?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 6, 2009)

Same Flair.   Currently he's supposed to be doing a tour of Australia with Hogan, rumor has him hitting TNA but it's just a rumor.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 6, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Same Flair. Currently he's supposed to be doing a tour of Australia with Hogan, rumor has him hitting TNA but it's just a rumor.


 
...if he's following Hogan then...

I can't wait to see what happens in January when TNA goes head-to-head with RAW. 

The MNW years produced some kick-butt 'rasslin and I've long held that Vince hurt himself by whiping out the competition. Once he did that there was nothing to push him past his comfort zone and the quality of WWE 'rasslin... I mean sports entertainment suffered.


----------



## sfs982000 (Dec 7, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> ...if he's following Hogan then...
> 
> I can't wait to see what happens in January when TNA goes head-to-head with RAW.
> 
> The MNW years produced some kick-butt 'rasslin and I've long held that Vince hurt himself by whiping out the competition. Once he did that there was nothing to push him past his comfort zone and the quality of WWE 'rasslin... I mean sports entertainment suffered.


 
The MNW years were definetely a benefit to the industry and with the demise of the smaller terratories and WCW it certainly hurt the fans in the long run.  I really wish that the original ECW would've latest longer than it did.


----------

